
What One Photo Tells Us About North Korea’s Nuclear Program – 纽约时报 国际生活 - chenster
http://cn.nytstyle.com/international/20170227/north-korea-propaganda-photo/en-us/
======
LordWinstanley
You've got some crazy spacing issues going on there, with your 'apostrophe-S's

The funniest thing in any propaganda photos released by NK are all the toadies
in the background, dutifully scribbling down every pearl of wisdom that falls
from the Great Leader's mouth.

The country must be full of lovingly preserved notebooks, full of
pronouncements like _" Oooh. It's a bit nippy out today, isn't it?"_ and _"
Where's your canteen? I could murder a bacon buttie!"_

~~~
everybodyknows
That kind of scribbling would get an apparatchik a seat on the next bus to
Camp 14, if some rival or the Dear Leader himself caught sight of it.

